
Google CEO: 'Devices' will be things of the past - trekkering
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2016/04/28/google-ceo-predicts-ai-fueled-future/83651232/
======
rigobert_slim
Doesn't it feel like this particular use of artificial intelligence is just a
way of stopping general purpose computing in the marketplace?

I mean "artificial intelligence" would still need to be licensed by the user
at the end of the day. Does no devices mean no ownership?

~~~
usloth
Great Questions. This is a huge paradigm shift that will cause a ton of
growing pains for the tech industry and governments. A simple case study would
that of Uber and their adoption of non-government based background checks. Is
it in our best interest for the government to perform the background checks
for drivers? Who knows...but problems like these need answers.

